# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Can you guys recommend me some TV shows?

## Aames

With school winding down and me entering my last (hopefully) incarnation of cocoon mode, I'm going to have a lot of free time. I'm on a very physically and mentally draining fitness regimen, so I would like to spend my time just relaxing and playing video games or watching TV.

Anyway, here are some of the series that I have watched and greatly enjoyed:
The Wire, Twin Peaks, Lost, Prison Break, Breaking Bad (can't wait for the rest of season 5!), and some of Dexter (got bored around season 5).

I also really like Top Gear (the original, the American one is complete shit), Seinfeld, Friends, the Simpsons, and Arrested Development (new ones next month!). 

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Artista

the History Channel.... American Pickers , Pawn Stars ,,the guys on these two shows are ANNOYING at best but the topics are GREAT.

----------


## Dan26

The Mentalist is solid. A lot of filler episodes but the underlying plot is interesting. If you watch the first episode you'll already know if you like it or not.

----------


## Bacon

Archer is pretty funny. Also, you can't go wrong with The Sopranos (though The Wire trumps all).

----------


## BigThinker

Dog Whisperer, American Pickers, *Trailer Park Boys*

----------


## Shan

The Wire is number 1
The Sopranos is brilliant
The Shield is amazing
Just finished watching season 5 of Breaking Bad, what will hank do?
True blood was good for 2 seasons
Dexter jumped the shark after Season 6

----------


## Aames

> the History Channel.... American Pickers , Pawn Stars ,,the guys on these two shows are ANNOYING at best but the topics are GREAT.


 Pawn Stars is a guilty pleasure of mine. I have seen every episode up until the recent string.




> The Mentalist is solid. A lot of filler episodes but the underlying plot is interesting. If you watch the first episode you'll already know if you like it or not.


 Thanks. I'll check it out.



> Archer is pretty funny. Also, you can't go wrong with The Sopranos (though The Wire trumps all).


 Gah, yeah, I need to commit to watching The Sopranos. 




> Dog Whisperer, American Pickers, *Trailer Park Boys*


 Some of my friends rave about TPB, is it really that funny? I'll have to check it out. I believe I saw it on Netflix too; so I wouldn't have to "obtain" it.




> The Wire is number 1
> The Sopranos is brilliant
> The Shield is amazing
> Just finished watching season 5 of Breaking Bad, what will hank do?
> True blood was good for 2 seasons
> Dexter jumped the shark after Season 6


 That does it. I'm going to watch The Sopranos. Will have to check out The Shield as well. And yeah, I got really bored with Dexter midway through season 5. I started surfing forums while watching and don't even remember what happens. Omg, can't wait for BB to start back up. Best cliffhanger of all time.

----------


## Dan26

Boston Legal also, if you are in to court room drama type shows. Great characters, and very well written!

----------


## Proper

BLUE MOUNTAIN STATE!
Maybe walking dead if you're into that stuff.
Game of Thrones? Heard it was good but never watched it.

----------


## Aames

> Boston Legal also, if you are in to court room drama type shows. Great characters, and very well written!


 I haven't really watched one from the beginning. I'll give it a go. 



> BLUE MOUNTAIN STATE!
> Maybe walking dead if you're into that stuff.
> Game of Thrones? Heard it was good but never watched it.


 Yeah, I've been meaning to watch Walking Dead but I think I want to read the books before I watch GoT. I'll add Blue Mountain State to my list; thanks, brah.

----------


## BigThinker

> Some of my friends rave about TPB, is it really that funny? I'll have to check it out. I believe I saw it on Netflix too; so I wouldn't have to "obtain" it.
> .


 Yeah, it's really good.  It started out really low budget.  Since there is very little continuity between seasons, I would suggest starting with Season 5 to get a taste for it.

----------


## DifferentLine

Maybe try Curb Your Enthusiasm if you like Seinfeld, it's created by and stars Larry David (the co-creator of Seinfeld)

----------

